# preferred season for having baby?



## MissN8

Just for fun, when would be your preferred time of year to have LO? There are pros and cons of different seasons but I always thought spring or autumn is a nice time of year. Do you think once you start trying you will stop trying to avoid a certain month such as december? I'm not sure if I would especially if it was taking so long?


----------



## ashleyg

I was 6-9 months pregnant with my daughter during the hottest months of the year and it was AWFUL. I hated my life the last three months of my pregnancy LOL. This time we are TTC and I'm hoping I can be at my biggest during the winter!


----------



## MissN8

Yea been thinking that might be tough but weather is never too hot where I live anyway. I always think bumps look cute in summer dresses tho


----------



## krissie328

We are aiming for a spring baby but wouldn't mind another early summer baby. My only complaint with my son was it was so small and it was so hot out that I had a hard time leaving the house. This time I hope we can get a March-May baby. That way they are a little older by summer and it won't be so bad. It also works well with my job and would allow me 4-5 months home with baby and I would love that. 

I do plan to avoid December and January. They are just not months I wish to have a baby in for many reasons including the holidays and very cold/snowy weather. I would definitely be home bound and I do not think that would be a good thing with two littles.


----------



## bdb84

I prefer to be hugely pregnant during the winter. I live in a part of the states where we do not get much of a winter, but it's incredibly hot the rest of the year.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I loved having DD in the Spring/Summer time, so hoping for another warm weather baby! I also avoided being pregnant during the hottest months, and was able to get immediately get out and about with her without bundling up or worrying about the flu going around. I don't think we'll try to avoid a winter baby if it happens, but I'm going to do my best to shoot for a Summer/Autumn baby! :haha:


----------



## Pearls18

I think spring or autumn. My eldest is autumn which I like because he will be eldest of the school year, but I think in terms of a nice time to give birth I think spring, summer would be too far into the academic year for my liking but spring would be light and getting warm enough to get out. My youngest is a December baby, I don't recommend that bless him!!


----------



## staralfur

I would like another spring baby (actually right around this time would be ideal). My LO was an early April baby and I was so glad that it was starting to stay light out later. I found nights to be really hard with a small baby and once it got dark it felt like I was trapped inside for the night. Now that it's light out until 830-9 it makes the days feel longer and the stressful nights feel shorter. 

I also wouldn't want to be heavily pregnant in the hottest months of the year. 

That said, I don't think I'd specifically avoid any months, really. I don't want my LO to feel like she has to share her birthday so I would probably aim for a few weeks difference either way but that's the only thing I'd really bother planning around.


----------



## tverb84

I would like to have a baby in the fall or spring. I can only imagine how hard it is to be pregnant in the middle of the summer especially if it's very hot out.


----------



## disneydarling

I had my daughter in the spring, and it was lovely. I'd like an early autumn baby next time, if I get the chance!


----------



## MindUtopia

We would ideally love to have a late spring/summer baby next time. Our daughter was born in early February and that was a perfectly fine time to actually give birth and have a small baby, the first few weeks, especially with your first, you don't go out much, so that by the time I was getting out more, going to meet friends for coffee, taking regular walks with her, it was March and starting to warm up a bit, and then by the time she was really down on the ground, playing, starting solids, it was summer, so she could go down on a blanket in the garden, we could have picnics, etc. That was nice. But I think having a winter birthday is a real pain in terms of planning a birthday party. You literally just can't ever plan to do something outside, which means you have to either hire a space to have it (expensive!) or you need to fit it in your house (fine when they are babies or older, but tough when you have 10 toddlers destroying your house). I was born in October and I always had an outdoor birthday, and that was great. Next time, I would love to have a May-September baby, but actually, I need to travel next summer for work so we can't actually try for that, so more than likely it will be a September to December baby or later. I really, really do not want a December baby because I hate Christmas and the only thing worse in my mind than having another winter birthday party to plan is it pretty much always being sort of Christmas themed!:dohh:


----------



## aimee-lou

May was a lovely time to have a baby! October and August I was at my heaviest when the weather was hottest.....but that also meant lots of time on beaches, eating ice-cream and sipped iced drinks lol. That was lovely! I wouldn't want another summer baby (have 2) as they're at such a disadvantage age wise for school nowadays due to the lack of flexibility in the system. I would be happier if they brought back half days till 5 like it was when I was smaller. 

If we get a 4th, I would love an early spring (Feb/March) just because a. we don't have another birthday around then lol and b. It's lovely having a tiny one in the spring summer. Not so many layers involved and just as they get interested in the world you're out and about. Oh and a part of me would love to complete the set - we have a May Half Term and an October Half Term birthday. We need a February half term baby! lol


----------



## jren

We want a spring baby as I am a teacher. I would love to have the baby in spring and have my maternity leave and then have the entire summer off with the baby.


----------



## krissie328

jren said:


> We want a spring baby as I am a teacher. I would love to have the baby in spring and have my maternity leave and then have the entire summer off with the baby.

That is my primary reason for wanting a spring baby. And then all these ladies just making it even more tempting with stories of how great it was to have spring babies. :winkwink:


----------



## Autumn leaves

I'd like to be giving birth now&#128512; this time of year !


----------



## jtr2803

I'm another spring/early summer hopeful! 

Ideally April/may/June would be awesome, otherwise October/November but I'm not fussed. I read a ladies TTC journal the other day and she said she used to plan for certain months or around events, now she'd just be grateful for it to happen at all :nope: bless her x


----------



## Flossie_Aus

It's quite cold where we live, so a summer baby would be nice, but I don't think we will really pay attention to timing all that much... If it's meant to be it will :)


----------



## MissN8

If I fall straight away it will be a summer baby


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

I'd choose spring if I have the choice! We'll be starting ttc next July so if it works then it would be an April due date. I don't plan on skipping any months... any month it happens will be perfect. x


----------



## KalonKiki

My DS was born in September of 2013 so I was heavily pregnant during the hottest time of year (which was not fun). However it was a wonderful time of year to have a newborn as it was starting to cool off a bit to where the weather was nice and comfortable and the cold fall weather hadn't arrived yet. This time I would love a Spring baby but I have a feeling that I'll either have a summer baby or I'll be due in the fall again. I'm guessing anywhere between July and October.


----------



## cupcake.

We're not planning around any time, but i think spring is a great time to have a birthday in :) 

If I fall pregnant right away the baby would be born sometime in april/may i think which would be perfect :)


----------



## ask86

My daughter was due July 25 and came July 11 - it was nice, it wasn't a very hot summer that year (2013) so I wasn't in too much discomfort. I wouldn't mind another summer baby, maybe a bit earlier - like late may/ June - which works out well lol hubby's birthday is mid august and mine is early September - happy celebrating to us!:winkwink: - Maybe we will be ready by then to move up our ttc date :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

I would prefer August - January so that by that first main summer, the baby would be able to wear sunscreen and be out and about enjoying the beach, park, etc. that being said, the only month I would actively avoid is for a December due date.


----------



## dre

If i could plan a season, it would be the fall. Then i wouldn't miss any Christmas festivities!!! and the following Christmas would be amazing!!!!


----------



## Kiki1993

I think Autumn is my favourite, I wouldn't mind being heavily pregnant in Summer because by the time i give birth in autumn it gives me a long time to lose weight for summer plus baby will be a decent age to go on holiday the following summer :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

We tried for an autumn baby and got lucky. He was 2 weeks late though! 

Academically it's a good time for a baby to be born, and I didn't want another middle of winter baby.

Would like a march baby next time, as it's be nice to avoid pregnancy in summer months, and to not have to bundle up a newborn in so many layers when out and about.


----------



## fxmummyduck

I'd love another autumn baby if I could plan it that way again, earlier than my lo though. October time would be perfect!!! I found it perfect to have a small petite bump all summer in a sundress, and then was at my heaviest when it was cold. I also loved snuggling up with a newborn when it was cold, and breastfeeding wasn't all hot and bothersome!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Honestly I would love to be due in October again. My October baby turned into a September baby and I've always loved having an October birthday (mine is the 26th). I just wouldn't want to be due so early in October again, a mid October due date/baby would be perfect. March-May would also be a lovely time to have a baby, but I wouldn't mind an early September baby either (DS is late September so their birthdays would be far enough apart that it wouldn't matter much and I loved having a September baby). November-January would be the worst time to have a baby IMO and I may actually actively avoid months that I would be due during that time. Fall babies are nice because you get them at home with you for an extra year before they have to go off to kindergarten (but I'm one of those moms that will bawl my eyes out when my baby goes off to school). Statistically Fall babies also generally have the best grades in school.


----------



## Clara Oswald

I had my son in mid-September. The heat of Summer didn't bother me anymore than any other year (I HATE hot weather pregnant or not.) I don't think we'd avoid any certain time. But winter may be the worst just because of the possibility of bad weather/road conditions. Other than that, I wouldn't mind winter though because it's my 2nd favorite season (Fall being the first.) A baby around Christmas wouldn't be ideal to me but not the end of the world either.


----------



## sequeena

I had my son early august. The last few weeks in The heat was tough but I wouldn't mind another sunmer baby.


----------



## MissN8

I've decided to let fate decide I will just be happy to be pregnant! I cannot wait


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I have a spring baby (March) and a summer baby (June) I think I want a fall baby next (September-October ish) :haha: if only planning when LOs appear actually worked


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

If only anything baby-wise worked as planned! :haha:


----------



## Nina83

I had my daughter in December and it was awesome. We had cold weather the first month that I didn't go out much anyways and after that it was easier to go out.
Right now she's starting to move around more so less clothes is great for that. I do NOT want to be in the third tri in the summer here. It's hot enough even when not pregnant!
We're going for a May baby next time, mainly because we already missed next December, and summer would be great for maternity leave, to be able to be with my daughter as well instead of finding some kind of arrangement for her.
But I am fully aware that when it comes to babies, you can only plan so much LOL!


----------



## Baby_Dust

My daughters birthday is December and we find it so hard being close to Christmas. My sons is February which was nice. Ideally I'd like no 3 to be a September baby. I'd like to avoid July August as I don't want them going to school after just turning 4.


----------



## Catalyst

If I could choose it would be from march-september. Other months are less aappealing. I have one son born late january and even tough it was nice that he was so big at summer time I hated that I could not go out walking with him in the pram untill he was 2-3 months old! The winter he was born was realy snowy (I live in Iceland). The other son was born middle of july and I loved it! The last month I was not working so I was just going swimming in the sun or sitting outside enjoying the weather :)


----------



## vickyandchick

My DS was born in October and I was massively pregnant over the summer months, it was a nightmare. I think I'd like a May baby next time but who knows.


----------



## SugarBeth

Spring. I love being outdoors with a baby. I hated winter for a newborn, every time we had to take him to the doctors, we had to wrestle to bundle him up. He hated ever being cold. I was always afraid of him not being warm enough. I was terrified of labor in a snow storm.

Loved summer for my daughter. I'd just love the warm weather for longer, so spring would be perfect.


----------



## UponAStar

My first is a spring baby. I loved it. I think next time around I'd like to have an early fall baby. As odds would have it, if we try for #2 around the time we're thinking (late November/December/January-ish) my due date would likely be in the fall.


----------



## Tess08

My daughTer was born in summer which I thought would be great but being 9 months pregnant in the hottest months was turture! Then I had to Gideon doors with her for the first 3 months because the heat was too much for her. I think next time round a spring or autumn baby would be best x


----------



## dizzy65

spring lol i was 9 months pregnant with my oldest in august which is the hottest month of the year here, and i do not want to do that again lol


----------



## gigglebox

My son was born early April (spring in this part of the world) and it was perfect. I didn't have to be home bound in cold weather with him. I aboided being pregnant in the hot summer weather. I didn't have to shovel snow because i was pregnant and hubs insisted he do the heavy lifting. Plus, when school starts, he'll have friends from the school year to celebrate with. 

The only draw back was not being able to drink during the holidays. We spent a lot of time with hubs' family that year and, WOOOOWEEE did I need alcohol!


----------



## Buttercup84

My oldest was December which was pretty good as far as being pregnant goes as it's cool when you're in third tri but her birthday is very close to xmas (19th)
My youngest was September which means you're in third tri allll through summer :dohh: It wasn't so bad though honestly, I like that she's one of the oldest in her school year :thumbup:
I'm hoping for a spring baby this time but don't really mind :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've had a January baby and a February baby. I really want a summer baby next time! Going to start trying in August or September, so who knows...


----------



## ariela

I'd really like to have a late summer or autumn baby. :kiss:


----------



## ssarahh

We are aiming to have an autumn/winter baby. My husband works such long hours in the summer so we are hoping to have a little one late in the year so he can help as much as he can before the summer craziness. X


----------



## PnutProtector

I think I'd prefer to have most of my pregnancy be during the cooler months. But as of right now. I couldn't care less. There are positives and negatives for each season. I'm just excited DH is on board with having a baby.


----------



## Earthylove

We're trying for a May/June baby \\:D/
Kind of shallow, but honestly, one of my criteria for deciding which month is the kind of outfits I can wear to show off my bump. I have a thing for bumps & cute outfits that show it off! I really want to be able to show some skin and show off the bump! I'd like to be on the cusp of summer so that the weather is warm and i can show off my huge belly, but not so hot that I'm dying. i also figure I can take the baby out for some sun after he/she is born without having to worry about bundling up. Getting so excited just thinking about it!! :)


----------



## ariela

My main criteria is the clothing as well, lol. :haha: And comfiness. Summer might be too hot in many places but here it's hardly +25 C degrees. (And here has been only *one* that warm summer day this summer so far..!) Winter would be just too cold and I wouldn't want to spend that time and money to find a perfect winter coat to keep warm and cover my baby bump. Too much money spent on something I'll just wear for couple of months. :nope: 

Babies born on spring also get the least natural vitamin D during the pregnancy, so that's one reason why I prefer summer/autumn. 

And would love to spend some time outdoors with the newborn. Sunshine, gentle summer breeze, OH and the baby..<3 Let me live that moment and I know this waiting has been worth it...haha :angelnot:


----------



## stefdan

I prefer to be pregnant in spring or fall. I really can't imagine how hard it will be to be pregnant in the middle of hot or cold weather.


----------



## Earthylove

Yes, comfines is important too! I'm also thinking if it's Autumn during my first tri, I may have a better chance at keeping things a secret at work till I'm ready to tell. What with all the fluffy/bulky sweaters and scarves I have.. Not to mention coats and vests and jackets. That's another plus for me


----------



## supermommy24

I would love a spring time baby. April at the earliest... maybe May or June. I would also love to have a baby in early-mid autumn. Around October... that would be neat. It's my favorite month so why not have a little one then? :)


----------



## lau86

All 3 of mine were/will be born between September and December. The first was a bit of a fluke, then I liked a 2ish yr age gap so the other two followed. They're the oldest in the school year which is good


----------



## jessmke

I am currently due December 5th with my first babe, so I can't speak from experience, but I really like the idea of an early December baby. It'll be just starting to get cold here, and if I am going to be house-bound with a newborn I would rather do it when the weather is cold and nasty and I wouldn't want to go outside anyways! Early December is far enough away from Christmas that I don't think it will be a problem, LO will be among the oldest in the school year, and since we host Christmas at our house every year my family will all be able to come and meet the baby at Christmas time. AND I will be heavily pregnant in the fall, not during the painfully hot summer weather. Sounds good to me!


----------



## SarahDiane

I really want a September baby (or possibly early October). I don't like the idea of having a baby during the holidays so I would try to avoid late November, all of December and early January. But at this point when OH finally agrees to TTC I probably won't care haha.


----------



## alliec

My son is an October baby and I think I'd like another fall baby. 

I wasn't hugely pregnant in the summer; it wasn't super cold when my son was born; he (and his carrier) fit perfectly under my hoodies and jackets during the winter; by summer he was crawling and exploring the yards and parks (but not running around so it was really relaxing).

It turned out that I really wanted to socialize right after my son was born so having a bunch of holiday gatherings to attend was awesome (I turned out to be terrified of being shut in all winter).


----------



## daisythistle

The perfect month for us would be June/July since so much of our time becomes instantly free around this time, since we both work in academic fields.

That is honestly the only consideration. I could see positives to a snuggly, stay-in-doors winter baby, and a get out and about summer baby. The inbetweens have the best of both. :)


----------



## SoupDragon

I'm hoping for a spring/early summer baby next time. My DD is an October baby so I was huge all the way through summer and it was rough...sweaty, swollen, etc. I didn't even get to do the maxi dress thing much as I was at work until the end of August and dresses aren't practical in my job, so it was linen maternity trousers all the way.

Our wedding anniversary is in August, so if we were to conceive around then we'd have an early May baby, which I think would be perfect. I hardly drink at all so wouldn't mind not being able to drink over Christmas, and I'd love being able to go out in good weather with a tiny one! 

Only thing is, I kinda want another girl, and all DD's outfits would be the wrong seasons to hand down, lol. But DD was an exceptionally big baby and I have every reason to believe my next will be smaller, so maybe they'd still fit at the right times :haha:


----------



## Tanikins

I want a july/early aug baby. The main reason gor this is i work in a seaside town. Mat leave is tge only way im getting summer off


----------



## pandacub

My boy was born on 4th December and I loved being able to stay indoors and snuggle with my precious littley :) I am a bit of an introvert anyway and it was the perfect excuse to avoid going out, bond and establish breastfeeding. by the time summer came, he was crawling and it was lovely allowing him to explore parks and gardens. So many people I know only talk about the negatives on a December baby so thought I throw my opinion in :)


----------



## babydustcass

I have 2 winter babies, Nov and Jan, and i would really like another, maybe October/ Nov again. I liked being indoors cosy with them when they were newborns during the winter months, gorgeously dinky snow suits and cute knits. The summers here arent hot enough for me to be bothered by heat during pregnancy!


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I love my February baby. I was only a little pregnant during the summer and I got to "eat for two" during Thanksgiving and Christmas :) 
We got to snuggle indoors the remainder of the Winter while he was little and can lay/roll around outside, in the shade, now that it's hot.
And he will be the right age for starting solids at the same time my garden is ready too!
The only downfall was that he got a cold when he was only a month old...
And I'm so excited for Christmas too! He'll be so much fun at that age :)


----------



## Ssofat

Any season is just the right season.


----------

